# Audi A3/S3



## Wannabe MKII (Feb 1, 2002)

Excuse my ignorance, but I'm a newie to the USA and the Audi forum, but why no A3's and S3's over here?


----------



## dolemiteGTI (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3/S3 (Wannabe MKII)*

thats a dam good question....I think A3s will be here in NA in 'fall '04, wish it were earlier b/c I had to pick up my '03 GTI..


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3/S3 (Wannabe MKII)*

Because the North American car companies feel that comfort, isolation, soft suspensions, SUV's, and minivans are more important to the general public.
There are many people who would buy an A3/S3 or even an R32 in the states, but for some reason, marketing "gurus" seem to believe that they won't sell.


----------

